# Scaley face?



## Skippy's Mom (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all. Please see photo. Wondering if this is scaley face or something else. Skippy is around 7 years old and has always been a healthy happy bird. When his friend died recently - GB got out the cage while we were away and presumably passed from dehydration, our domestic worker didn't notice he wasn't in the cage - then we got Skippy a new friend, Kiwi. Kiwi came to us as a sneezer and has been sneezing for 6 months. Skippy also started sneezing about 2 months ago but besides the sneezies, they're happy and eating etc. Skip also has an issue with his beak over growing (assuming it's a liver problem) but I carefully trim it when it gets too much. For now I'm just really worried about the growths around his beak etc. There aren't many avian vets in our area (Pretoria South Africa) so if I'm able to treat this myself it would be great. Thank you


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, it's scaley face, and unfortunately, the case is quite advanced :upset:

You can order the correct medication online, it's called Ivermectin "spot on" treatment and you put a drop between the wings and another in three weeks if necessary. You'll have to treat both budgies as mites are very contagious! During this time, also be are to keep everything ridiculously clean, change the cage papers daily, wash all toys in boiling water and throw out cloth or paper toys that can't be washed. 

Best of luck with your Skippy!


----------



## Skippy's Mom (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you for your quick response. I'll get on it straight away. My poor little boy


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

StarlingWings is right . I’m sorry your budgies have come down with Scaly Face mites. Even though Kiwi doesn’t show the infection, as mentioned, it’s highly contagious so chances are they both have it. Skippy’s case is advanced enough that you see the crustiness. 

The Spot On Ivermectin treatment is effective. Follow the directions on the package. If you can’t buy Ivermectin with dose instructions for birds at your local pet store, then they sell it online. Good luck .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are unable to get the Ivermection Spot-On treatment locally, you can order "Scatt" on-line through ladygouldianfinch.com

The site ships internationally.

Scatt for Scalyface Mites*


----------

